# PT EOS IMPORTANT UPDATE PLS READ



## woodentsick (Jan 27, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I was just on PT's website today (27 January 2010) and I saw that the EOS is now rated *70 lumens* instead of the 50 lumens I saw on their website yesterday!! However, the beam info and the batt. life are exactly the same, so I suspect that PT has re-checked the brightness of the EOS. However, the EOS II and the EOS Bike remain at 50 lumens. I plan to send them an email asking if it is a different LED used or just more accurate brightness info (if anyone else has done this/is planning to do this please post results here).

EOS :
http://www.princetontec.com/?q=node/65

UPDATE ONE: The EOS Bike is now also 70 lumens, and the website states it uses a 'Maxbright Rebel' LED (Luxeon Rebel)
UPDATE TWO: EOS is using a more efficient Rebel LED


----------



## datiLED (Jan 27, 2010)

It looks like they may have switched from the Luxeon Rebel to a CREE XP-E, or XP-G. This is a noticeable improvement IMO. You will have to let us know what PT says about the 20 lumen increase. I'd like to know what they did, though I suspect that they just improved the LED.

I just had my 80 lumen Princeton Tec APEX replaced, and they sent me the 130 lumen version. Not only is the main LED much brighter than the original, the four 5mm LED's are now super bright on high. They have really stepped up the brightness of their LED's. I would love to see the APEX updated with an R5 XP-G. Hmm... maybe I'll do that myself. :devil:


----------



## Woods Walker (Jan 27, 2010)

The PT web site isn't known for acurracy or fast updates so hard to say.


----------



## saabgoblin (Jan 27, 2010)

Could be good or bad depending on the color temp of the Led. While I would like 70+ Lumens' I am much happier with the warmer tints that are becoming more available. Does anyone know offhand if the XP and or XPG's are warm to neutral in their tint?

The Corona has been updated to 90 Lumens as well and I am glad that I have stopped buying new lights for a while because the increases in efficency and tint are really coming on strong right now. Time will tell.


----------



## NYCaver (Jan 27, 2010)

saabgoblin said:


> Could be good or bad depending on the color temp of the Led. While I would like 70+ Lumens' I am much happier with the warmer tints that are becoming more available. Does anyone know offhand if the XP and or XPG's are warm to neutral in their tint?
> 
> The Corona has been updated to 90 Lumens as well and I am glad that I have stopped buying new lights for a while because the increases in efficency and tint are really coming on strong right now. Time will tell.




The XP-E can be had in several different tints from warm to cool, and the XP-G is only cool white.


----------



## saabgoblin (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks for the information NYCaver, as I said Time will tell at least for my preferences.


----------



## holm0299 (Jan 27, 2010)

the *PT REMIX* has also been upped from 45 lumens to 70 lumens. Kind of a bummer since I just got one! Hopefully an APEX update will follow


----------



## vtunderground (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm curious as to how they are getting more lumens out of the Corona... I thought it was already using Nichia GS LEDs? Are there newer 5mm LEDs that are more efficient?


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jan 27, 2010)

I for one am hoping the brightness doesn't have a detrimental impact on the runtime on low. That is my main priority in any light I buy anymore a low low and the longest run-time possible. Brightness isn't in my requirements at all.


----------



## defloyd77 (Jan 27, 2010)

vtunderground said:


> I'm curious as to how they are getting more lumens out of the Corona... I thought it was already using Nichia GS LEDs? Are there newer 5mm LEDs that are more efficient?



They used the DS. Perhaps they have gone from Rebel 80's to 100's?


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Jan 28, 2010)

Looks like they're trying to stay a step ahead of Petzl. The EOS had 50 lumens. The Petzl Tikka XP 2 came out with 60. Now the EOS has 70. I just hope the beam pattern and runtimes haven't changed. I like the beam pattern and if runtime is reduced to get the 70 lumens, I'd rather stay with the 50 lumen version. If they switched to Rebel 100s, Q5-R3 bin Cree XP-Es, or R4 or R5 bin Cree XP-Gs, without messing up the beam pattern, this would be a welcome upgrade. It would be even better if they switched to a stronger plastic to make the body of the light. I've now had 5 Quad headlights with cracks in them and they use the same plastic as the EOS. I wish Princeton Tec would switch to the plastic Petzl uses in their Tikka line of headlights but keep the waterproofing, platinum catalyst pellets (absorbs hydrogen from batteries), regulation, ability to use lithiums, and better beam pattern.


----------



## woodentsick (Jan 28, 2010)

Yes but the beam statistics are all the same, so is it possible that they have just re-tested the brightness levels?


----------



## d1337 (Jan 28, 2010)

I hate to be a pessimist but it's possible they just decided to use a different method for calculating lumens. For example moving to emitter lumens instead of out the front. I really hope that it is a new emitter but I'm not getting my hopes up.


----------



## woodentsick (Jan 28, 2010)

I really hate to be pessimistic but I actually hope they are just using a different method for calculating lumens as I just bought the 50 lumen one and I don't want to have the knowledge that mine is now an older model . However the eos 2 seems to be still 50 lumens so maybe they are using different emitters


----------



## PTECCS (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks for the interest in the Princeton tec EOS.
We have updated the EOS to a brighter more efficient LED as mentioned above. Thus Changing the Lumens from 50 to 70 and keeping the Run times the Same.

Thanks,


----------



## Phaserburn (Jan 28, 2010)

PTECCS said:


> Thanks for the interest in the Princeton tec EOS.
> We have updated the EOS to a brighter more efficient LED as mentioned above. Thus Changing the Lumens from 50 to 70 and keeping the Run times the Same.
> 
> Thanks,


 
Holy Unexpected Manufacturer Intervention, Batman!

Thanks PTECCS for that info.


----------



## jch79 (Jan 28, 2010)

Beacon of Light said:


> I for one am hoping the brightness doesn't have a detrimental impact on the runtime on low. That is my main priority in any light I buy anymore a low low and the longest run-time possible. Brightness isn't in my requirements at all.



:twothumbs +1

I don't want the low level any brighter, either. I rarely use the medium level on my EOS - so it'd be nice if they stretched out the difference between the 3 levels on the electronic side of things as well, instead of simply making each of them brighter due to a brighter LED.

:thumbsup: john


----------



## Blindasabat (Jan 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forums. Good to have manufacturer representation.




PTECCS said:


> Thanks for the interest in the Princeton tec EOS.
> We have updated the EOS to a brighter more efficient LED as mentioned above. Thus Changing the Lumens from 50 to 70 and keeping the Run times the Same.
> 
> Thanks,


----------



## holm0299 (Jan 28, 2010)

PTECCS said:


> Thanks for the interest in the Princeton tec EOS.
> We have updated the EOS to a brighter more efficient LED as mentioned above. Thus Changing the Lumens from 50 to 70 and keeping the Run times the Same.
> 
> Thanks,


 

Thanks for the info. When do you expect these will begin arriving at retailers? Also, do you plan an upgrade for the APEX?!!


----------



## woodentsick (Jan 28, 2010)

PTECCS said:


> Thanks for the interest in the Princeton tec EOS.
> We have updated the EOS to a brighter more efficient LED as mentioned above. Thus Changing the Lumens from 50 to 70 and keeping the Run times the Same.
> 
> Thanks,




Oh thats great news! but my 50 lumens eos arrived yesterday, any chance of me sending it back for the newer one?:shrug:

thanks,

woodentsick


----------



## vtunderground (Jan 28, 2010)

PTECCS said:


> Thanks for the interest in the Princeton tec EOS.
> We have updated the EOS to a brighter more efficient LED as mentioned above. Thus Changing the Lumens from 50 to 70 and keeping the Run times the Same.
> 
> Thanks,



Thanks for the information!

I'm curious to know exactly what LED the newest EOS has.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jan 28, 2010)

PTECCS said:


> Thanks for the interest in the Princeton tec EOS.
> We have updated the EOS to a brighter more efficient LED as mentioned above. Thus Changing the Lumens from 50 to 70 and keeping the Run times the Same.
> 
> Thanks,


 
Looks like I will be getting a new one. Maybe orange this time as have two black Rebel EOS. Think the EOS is the best 3XAAA headlamp going.:twothumbs

Edit... So what LED are you going with.


----------



## Buck91 (Jan 28, 2010)

Just wish we could get a low-mode first interface without "tacti-cool" black, tan or camo...


----------



## flashnpan (Jan 29, 2010)

The next big ?. How to tell the new 70 from the old 50.


----------



## datiLED (Jan 29, 2010)

flashnpan said:


> The next big ?. How to tell the new 70 from the old 50.


 
The packaging has a lumen rating on the front in bold numbers. It would be hard to miss.


----------



## PTECCS (Jan 29, 2010)

holm0299 said:


> Thanks for the info. When do you expect these will begin arriving at retailers? Also, do you plan an upgrade for the APEX?!!


 

You will Start seeing the New 70 Lumen EOS at all major retailers in the coming weeks.

Thanks,


----------



## woodentsick (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey guys,

Just received communication from Princeton Tec that states the LED used is a Rebel, and that is all the information they can give...
Guessing its a Rebel 100


----------



## flashnpan (Jan 29, 2010)

datiLED said:


> The packaging has a lumen rating on the front in bold numbers. It would be hard to miss.


The EOS for sale at the PT store still says 50 LUMENS on the front. Where did you see the packaging with 70?


----------



## Woods Walker (Jan 29, 2010)

If they just updated the LED and the driver etc is the same than I wonder what the other modes are rated at. I think the 50 lumen EOS's low is around 5-6 lumens and maybe 20-25 for the med.


----------



## Buck91 (Jan 29, 2010)

Lol, and I ordered an Eos Tactical literally yesterday!

Oh well, I'm more concerned with the low being too bright than the high being too dim!


----------



## woodentsick (Jan 30, 2010)

YA and I got my eos literally yesterday! I love it but now I so wish I had the 70 lumen version! Ah well maybe next time...


----------



## Old Farmer (Jan 30, 2010)

Where would be the best place to buy the EOS 70?


----------



## woodentsick (Jan 30, 2010)

flashnpan said:


> The EOS for sale at the PT store still says 50 LUMENS on the front. Where did you see the packaging with 70?



The 70 lumens version hasn't come out in stores yet


----------



## woodentsick (Jan 30, 2010)

Old Farmer said:


> Where would be the best place to buy the EOS 70?



In a few weeks' time, maybe Lighthound or Brightguy (I don't live in the US so I'm not sure where the best places are, but I've heard these are good sellers)


----------



## Beacon of Light (Feb 10, 2010)

I'll probably buy one even if the low is brighter (which I would hope they kept the same). The PT EOS 4 Mode 50 lumen model I already own is my favorite headlamp with the Zebralight H50 in a close second. I will be browsing Ebay or Lighthound and Bright Guy.


----------



## Buck91 (Feb 10, 2010)

Just in case anybody is curious, the PT EOS Tactical which I just purchased off amazon arrived (new, sealed package) with a clear optic and the very distinct figure of a SSC P4 led. Not sure if all tactical models have the P4, if that is the new 70lm upgrade and my packaging was out of date (said 45lm) or what. But its definately a P4, and its definately a great beam pattern and output (maybe about the same *** my Fenix L1T V2.0 but less hotspot and less spill... more of a combined beam)


----------



## woodentsick (Feb 11, 2010)

Buck91 said:


> Just in case anybody is curious, the PT EOS Tactical which I just purchased off amazon arrived (new, sealed package) with a clear optic and the very distinct figure of a SSC P4 led. Not sure if all tactical models have the P4, if that is the new 70lm upgrade and my packaging was out of date (said 45lm) or what. But its definately a P4, and its definately a great beam pattern and output (maybe about the same *** my Fenix L1T V2.0 but less hotspot and less spill... more of a combined beam)



I don't think it's an out-of-date version because PT's website states that the EOS tactical is 45 lumens. The website doesn't say 'Maxbright Rebel' LED so you're right it could be an SSC P4. Anyway the 70 lumen upgrade I'm quite sure uses a more effecient Rebel, not another brand of LED.


----------



## GhostReaction (Feb 11, 2010)

PT EOS are nice headlamps but I m really hoping they upgrade the plastic on these.
I ve got 3 EOS and all of em cracked after time. The plastic material really sucks.


----------



## vtunderground (Feb 11, 2010)

GhostReaction said:


> PT EOS are nice headlamps but I m really hoping they upgrade the plastic on these.
> I ve got 3 EOS and all of em cracked after time. The plastic material really sucks.



Where did they crack? And what conditions were you using them in (extreme cold, extreme hot, just normal use?).

For what it's worth, I have a pair of Eos that I've used for caving for a few years now, and haven't had any trouble.


----------



## xcandrew (Feb 11, 2010)

I haven't had any problems with the case of my Eos too (which was the first Eos reviewed/mentioned on CPF) and it's drilled for external battery pack and has been used in sub-zero (F) temperatures. Maybe I'm easy on it.

I have had a problem with the momentary switch though. The click disappeared a few years back, but it still worked fine for a few years, though with lesser resistance. About half a year ago, the light started turning on inside backpacks or pockets more easily. Now, it turns on or off/switches modes if you shake the light or bounce too much when running. The Eos I gave my girlfriend died because of a bad switch. The replacement for that also died because of a bad switch.

Anyone have a dead Eos with good switch to sell cheap? I don't want to return my to REI because it's modified, too old, etc.


----------



## woodentsick (Feb 13, 2010)

Yea the switch on mine gives me a nice 'click' when i press it, but for some reason it feels flimsy... I don't know maybe it's just me:duh2:


----------



## GhostReaction (Mar 9, 2010)

vtunderground said:


> Where did they crack? And what conditions were you using them in (extreme cold, extreme hot, just normal use?).
> 
> For what it's worth, I have a pair of Eos that I've used for caving for a few years now, and haven't had any trouble.



Forgot bout this thread.

Now the 3 eos which I got were mostly on standby duties. 1 in the car glove compartment, 1 in my toolbox and the other with my dad; which he kept in the drawer with other tools.

The first to cracked before a year of purchase was the one in the car. I blamed it on the heat everytime I parked the car under the sun.

Suprisingly the other 2 follows several months after! These other 2 EOS are kept perfectly indoor at room tempreature...

Anyway, thats enough for me not to get another PT.


----------



## saabgoblin (Mar 10, 2010)

Interesting, I have heard about the Apex cracking most likely due to heat regulation, supposedly fixed by PT, but never the EOS. Do you have the original Luxeon, 50 Lumen Rebel, or newest 70 Lumen EOS?


----------



## d1337 (Mar 11, 2010)

I have an original and two EOS Rebels. None have cracked. One is kept in the car (in Maine weather conditions). One is in my backpack and the last one is at my house. I will likely get the 70 when I find one.


----------



## Gazerbeam (Apr 3, 2010)

Mountain Laurel Designs has the 70 lumen model $37, I haven't ordered from them but they are established (Google search) and seem legitimate. Has anyone dealt with them? 
Edit: Ok, I went and ordered the black one, used Paypal total price $42, shipping was only $5 every thing went real smooth. Let's see how long it takes to get here. Can't wait to compare it to my old 45 lumen EOS. 
 

*Update: 4/08/10*
This is what I found in the mail box this morning on the way to work! 50 lumens, wwwhat!! I wasn't very happy, so as soon as I got home this evening I called Ron and left a message. In less than 10 minutes he called me back, I asked him what's up, and He stated that PT has been shipping the 70 lumen model for two months with 50 lumen badging, the new stickers weren't ready. Ron has sent all of his EOS Back to PT to be rebadged, excluding the one he sold to me. He made it quite clear that if I was unhappy with the light or believed it wasn't the 70 lumen model even after I opened the package I could return it for a rebadged one. He honestly is a stand up kind of guy, he seemed very concerned about me being happy with the purchase, and was a pleasure to do business with.

The beamshot is comparing my two old 45 lumen clear optic EOS with the new one; all are running on fresh lithium batteries. I will post some outdoor and longer distance indoor beamshots if wanted. It's time to go to bed now.
Light are 7" from the wall. The new EOS is definitely brighter when comparing ceiling bounce tests. The beam is soft warm white producing a wall of flood with no discernable hot spot but still throws an amazing distance. I think it's a keeper!


----------



## Woods Walker (Apr 3, 2010)

Gazerbeam said:


> Mountain Laurel Designs has the 70 lumen model $37, I haven't ordered from them but they are established (Google search) and seem legitimate. Has anyone dealt with them?
> Edit: Ok, I went and ordered the black one, used Paypal total price $42, shipping was only $5 every thing went real smooth. Let's see how long it takes to get here. Can't wait to compare it to my old 45 lumen EOS.


 
Let us know how it compares. On a side note Ron Bell (MLD) is GTO! A stand up guy.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Apr 6, 2010)

Looking forward to the 70 lumen versus 45 lumens version.


----------



## Gazerbeam (Apr 10, 2010)

Outdoor beamshots! Edit: Added 130 Lumen Apex Pro beamshots, same camera settings.































Apex Pro Maxbright - High 





Apex Pro Maxbright - Low


----------



## woodentsick (Apr 10, 2010)

WOW!!

Thanks so much for the updates and beamshots, Gazerbeam, the 70 lumen EOS looks so good, with an awesome range of brightness levels!!!!!! It looks like it has a way beter flood than the 45 lumen model, and it'a got a lower low.

I really want one of those now!

Thanks again,

woodentsick


----------



## vtunderground (Apr 10, 2010)

Can you tell what LED the 70-lumen EOS has?


----------



## Gazerbeam (Apr 10, 2010)

The frosted lens and optic makes it impossible to visually identify the LED. I e-mailed PT, if that doesn't satisfy I'll drill out the two rivets, crack her open and photograph.
I assumed it was a newer Rebel and PT is driving the high setting a little harder.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Apr 10, 2010)

If they used the same frosted optic or one similar to the 50 lumen version, a Rebel 100 l.e.d. would be brighter than the 50 lumen version but would have the same beam pattern. The 70 lumen EOS obviously has a wider hotspot. My guess is that it's a Cree XP-G. I think someone had reported that the Tactical EOS had been updated to a SSC P4, which would have more throw and get more light through the light filters. A Cree XP-G is the best l.e.d. for the regular EOS as it is a light that balances spot and throw.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Apr 10, 2010)

I just did the math. If the 70 lumen EOS is driving the l.e.d. at the same current on high as the 50 lumen EOS, a 100 lumen/watt Rebel l.e.d. will only give 62.5 lumens versus the 50 from an 80 lumen/watt Rebel l.e.d.. This new light claims that it's 70 lumens, which it appears is not an exaggeration. At the same drive current as the 50 lumen EOS, it would take a 112 lumens/watt l.e.d. to obtain 70 lumens. That puts it in the range of an R3 binned l.e.d. which is more efficient than a 100 lumen/watt Rebel l.e.d. The one sample we have here seems to be possibly neutral white and has a wider hotspot than the 50 lumen Rebel version. I think we're looking at a neutral white R3 binned Cree XP-G in the new EOS headlight, but that's just my educated guess until someone can confirm this or prove me wrong.


----------



## DeNomad (Apr 10, 2010)

Well thanks for the beamshots! 70 lumen model looks great. I don't suppose anyone knows of any Canadian suppliers? MEC is going to sell out the 50 lumen model before they start carrying the new ones.


----------



## Gazerbeam (Apr 10, 2010)

Hooked on Fenix said:


> I just did the math. If the 70 lumen EOS is driving the l.e.d. at the same current on high as the 50 lumen EOS, a 100 lumen/watt Rebel l.e.d. will only give 62.5 lumens versus the 50 from an 80 lumen/watt Rebel l.e.d.. This new light claims that it's 70 lumens, which it appears is not an exaggeration. At the same drive current as the 50 lumen EOS, it would take a 112 lumens/watt l.e.d. to obtain 70 lumens. That puts it in the range of an R3 binned l.e.d. which is more efficient than a 100 lumen/watt Rebel l.e.d. The one sample we have here seems to be possibly neutral white and has a wider hotspot than the 50 lumen Rebel version. I think we're looking at a neutral white R3 binned Cree XP-G in the new EOS headlight, but that's just my educated guess until someone can confirm this or prove me wrong.


 
Wow, Hooked on Fenix you've got my head spinning, I haven't learned the math yet but want to! If PT doesn't return an adequate answer to my e-mail by early next week I'll open the EOS and post the pictures here so you can identify the LED. The LED is slightly off centered you can only notice it inches from the wall; can a noob easily fix that while it’s open?


----------



## woodentsick (Apr 10, 2010)

Gazerbeam said:


> The frosted lens and optic makes it impossible to visually identify the LED. I e-mailed PT, if that doesn't satisfy I'll drill out the two rivets, crack her open and photograph.
> I assumed it was a newer Rebel and PT is driving the high setting a little harder.



I emailed PT and said it was a Rebel LED, and they won't give the exact bin but it's very probably a Rebel 100


----------



## defloyd77 (Apr 10, 2010)

woodentsick said:


> I emailed PT and said it was a Rebel LED, and they won't give the exact bin but it's very probably a Rebel 100



There's that Rebel ES which gives a minimum of 100 lumens per watt. Something's not right with Gazerbeam's post, the 50 (not 45 unless it's the tactical which it doesn't apear to be) lumen Rebel version used a frosted optic, not clear, the old 25 lumen Luxeon used a clear optic however. My 50 lumen EOS looks identical to the middle beam in Gazerbeam's shot.


----------



## Gazerbeam (Apr 10, 2010)

Here's a pic of the 45 lumen EOS. This one was the brightest and whitest out of the 6 I bought at L.L.Bean.


----------



## woodentsick (Apr 11, 2010)

defloyd77 said:


> There's that Rebel ES which gives a minimum of 100 lumens per watt. Something's not right with Gazerbeam's post, the 50 (not 45 unless it's the tactical which it doesn't apear to be) lumen Rebel version used a frosted optic, not clear, the old 25 lumen Luxeon used a clear optic however. My 50 lumen EOS looks identical to the middle beam in Gazerbeam's shot.



Oh ya thats right, the EOS was either

1) 25 lumen w/ clear optic
2) 45 lumen w/ clear optic (tactical)
3) 50 lumen w/clear optic
4) 70 lumen w/clear optic

Gazerbeam, how can you be sure you have a 45 lumen model?


----------



## Gazerbeam (Apr 11, 2010)

woodentsick said:


> Oh ya thats right, the EOS was either
> 
> 1) 25 lumen w/ clear optic
> 2) 45 lumen w/ clear optic (tactical)
> ...


 
I can't, I’ve had these for years I'm pretty sure it's a Luxeon. If 25 lumens is as high as the Luxeon came then I’ve made a horrendous error and apologize everyone. I posted some Apex Pro beamshots in the original post.


----------



## Woods Walker (Apr 11, 2010)

Didn't the PT rep say they are using a Rebel (guessing higher bin). As for the flood not all PT EOS have the exact same beam. One of mine has a bit less flood than the other (both 50 lumen models). I bet there could be some variations within the frosted optic. Also the tints and output between LEDs of even the same Bin can have their own variations as well. In any case I liked the beam shots. The EOS is the best 3XAAA headlamp in my view.

Edit.

I don't think the newer Rebel LED EOS (50 or 70) comes with a clear optic.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Apr 12, 2010)

Gazerbeam, does the 70 lumen version really have a lower low like the pictures indicate? That would be awesome. In your pictures it almost appears like a moon mode, but that may be due to the distance of the tree in your picture? If lower low then there should be a longer run-time than 121 hours, no?


----------



## dom (Apr 13, 2010)

Gazerbeam
It's possible to pull your EOS apart with a good pair of pointynose pliers instead of drilling it.

It will clip back together just like new when you've finished.

Just have to grab the plastic walls right next to the rivets and pull each side up slightly.

(that's if you are still going to take it apart)

Cheers
Dom


----------



## Gazerbeam (Apr 14, 2010)

Beacon of Light said:


> Gazerbeam, does the 70 lumen version really have a lower low like the pictures indicate? That would be awesome. In your pictures it almost appears like a moon mode, but that may be due to the distance of the tree in your picture? If lower low then there should be a longer run-time than 121 hours, no?


 
The low on the 70 lumen version is definitely not moon mode but it's very low I'm guessing about 8 or so lumens. The beam is so evenly diffused it's hard to judge, even when compared to known lumen values of other lights. The warm beam spreads out fast over a short distance, at arms length about 18" the pattern is about 8" wide, at 7' about 48". I really can't imagine needing a much lower low for most practice uses. I took some indoor beam shots last night comparing it to a Novatac 120P set at level 14 (7.5 lumens) I'll post them here as soon as their processed.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Apr 14, 2010)

I just bought a Novatac EDC 85T and have all 4 modes under 4 lumens. Heck 3 out of the 4 are under 1 lumen. That's the kind of low low I am looking for.


----------



## Gazerbeam (Apr 14, 2010)

Then the 70 lumen EOS's low is no ware near as low as you need. :candle:


----------



## Gazerbeam (Apr 14, 2010)

dom said:


> Gazerbeam
> It's possible to pull your EOS apart with a good pair of pointynose pliers instead of drilling it.
> 
> It will clip back together just like new when you've finished.
> ...


 
Since PT has stated the LED is a Rebel I currently don't plan to dissect my EOS, but that may change. Thanks for the pliers idea. 
I think it would be safer to drill off the tiny plastic rivet heads. With my luck and pliers I'm bound to break something.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Apr 14, 2010)

Gazerbeam said:


> Then the 70 lumen EOS's low is no ware near as low as you need. :candle:


I have the older 45 or 50 lumen EOS and I do like the low I just thought your pics made it seem lower than the one I have. As I said I like the low on the EOS, I just wish there was a moon mode on it for longer run-time.


----------



## Gazerbeam (Apr 14, 2010)

Here's a 7 foot beamshot comparing old with new on low.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Apr 15, 2010)

In direct comparison does it seem like you lose some throw from the new 70 lumen compared to the more focused hotspot of the 45 lumen? By the picture if I were to guess if I didn't know the LED emitter, by the shape of the spill it resembles my Quark XP-Gs.


----------



## Gazerbeam (Apr 15, 2010)

Yes you do lose some throw with the 70 lumen EOS, but not as much as I guessed white walling inside the house. I thought the much diffused beam would have terrible throw, boy was I wrong. When I tried out the new EOS in the back yard I was surprised at how far it throws its big wall of light. On high it throws (to my eyes) about 20% less than my old tight hot spot EOS. I'll see if I can take longer range beamshots comparing the two.


----------



## d1337 (Apr 16, 2010)

So Gazerbeam's old EOS is the original 25 lumen EOS right? The second generation was 5o lumens and has only been out a year or so. What is all of this talk about a 45 lumen model? I have a 1st gen and a 2nd gen and have a 3rd gen 70 lumen on order. Does anyone have a comparison of the 50 lumen vs the 70 lumen?


----------



## Gazerbeam (Apr 16, 2010)

I disassembled both here's the pictures.

70 lumen EOS first.



























25 lumen EOS last.















Optic housing, 25 lumen on left, 70 lumen on right.





Main housing, 25 lumen on left, 70 lumen on right. Both exterior lenses are clear.


----------



## vtunderground (Apr 17, 2010)

Great pictures... THANK YOU!

Also, I just noticed that Brightguy has the 70 lumen EOS' in stock now.


----------



## d1337 (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks for the great picks Gazerbeam.


----------



## Gazerbeam (Apr 18, 2010)

vtunderground said:


> Great pictures... THANK YOU!
> 
> Also, I just noticed that Brightguy has the 70 lumen EOS' in stock now.


 
Just ordered one from Brightguy (for a long time family friend) total price $40 use coupon code "ship6". I'll post here if there's any difference in the packaging or lights.

Update: Received EOS today 4/21/10 wow that's fast. Here's a picture of the package this one has the sticker.


----------



## Gazerbeam (Apr 20, 2010)

I received a free 70 lumen EOS from Ron at Mountain Laurel Designs today, how's that for customer satisfaction! 
Here's a picture of the new packaging.


----------



## Woods Walker (Apr 22, 2010)

Any beam shots from the replacement Ron sent. Guessing the older one may have been the 50 lumen EOS.


----------



## arizona1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi,

I just received a new 70 lumen eos from brightguy. One problem is it appears that from a few feet away, from a wall the hot spot is not centered, it is alittle low. I have also noticed this in 2 of the 50 lumen eos headlamps that i've had. Is this common. Im not sure if i should send it back. Brightguy said they will only send a new one if it is considered defective,and they said they would have to determine if it is off-centered enough to be defective. 

Any opinions would be appreciated


----------



## DM51 (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome to CPF, arizona1 

Hotspot on your headlamp a little low, you say? Maybe try moving it a little higher up on your forehead?


----------



## Gazerbeam (Apr 22, 2010)

Woods Walker said:


> Any beam shots from the replacement Ron sent. Guessing the older one may have been the 50 lumen EOS.


 
That one's on its way to Beacon of Light right now, he should get it by Monday. I'll borrow the one from Brightguy for comparison if it's different from the first one I got from Ron I'll post comments and beamshots.


----------



## Gazerbeam (Apr 22, 2010)

arizona1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just received a new 70 lumen eos from brightguy. One problem is it appears that from a few feet away, from a wall the hot spot is not centered, it is alittle low. I have also noticed this in 2 of the 50 lumen eos headlamps that i've had. Is this common. Im not sure if i should send it back. Brightguy said they will only send a new one if it is considered defective,and they said they would have to determine if it is off-centered enough to be defective.
> 
> Any opinions would be appreciated


 
Hi arizona1 and :welcome:.

The first 70 lumen Eos I got was off-centered also, I didn't distinguish it at first and could only see that the hotspot was low and skewed to the side when viewed 8" or less from the wall. This was the main reason I disassembled the light, I noticed the red positive wire was routed under the star and optic housing skewing the mating of the star with the optic housing. I rerouted both wires and made sure the optic housing fit properly on the four mounting pins and that the star mated correctly and reassembled, the shotspot is dead center how. I suggest you disassemble your light, it's actually very easy all you need is a 1/16" and 3/32" drill bit (no drill required spun the bits with my fingers) to remove the two mounting pin buttons you see after removing the batteries, only remove the amount of stock required to pull out the housing with your fingers. If you’re not willing to do this to your new light return it. The hotspot is dead center on the new EOS I got from Brightguy.

Picture of the two buttons removed exposing the mounting pin shafts.


----------



## fishx65 (Apr 23, 2010)

Wondering if the 70 is that much brighter then the 50. What do you guys think so far?


----------



## arizona1 (Apr 23, 2010)

Gazerbeam,

It sounds like this might work;however, im new to the world of headlamps, and dont really understand what your saying. I dont know what the mating of the star is, or the optic housing. If you could just describe it a little more please.

Thanks


----------



## Gazerbeam (Apr 23, 2010)

This is the first headlamp that I have disassembled and was surprised how easily it came apart. Take a look at this video by Dave, it explains allot. Once you get the EOS apart and can study the design I think you'll figure it out. If you need more help speak up.


----------



## arizona1 (Apr 23, 2010)

Gazerbeam,

I took apart my eos, but i dont know what to do now. It doesnt look like the wires are touching anything. The optic housing looks like it is level on all 4 pins, but i cant take it off, it seems to be stuck on there pretty good. The hot spot is still low, any suggestions.


----------



## Gazerbeam (Apr 23, 2010)

Is the star flush (no gap all the way around) with the bottom of the optic housing? Is the optic snapped in all the way and flush with the top of the housing? You can use your finger nail and snap out the optic and the housing, it's in there tight. Does the led sit correctly in the rectangular cut out that's made for it? Look at the pictures on post #73.


----------



## arizona1 (Apr 23, 2010)

Gazerbeam said:


> Is the star flush (no gap all the way around) with the bottom of the optic housing? Is the optic snapped in all the way and flush with the top of the housing? You can use your finger nail and snap out the optic and the housing, it's in there tight. Does the led sit correctly in the rectangular cut out that's made for it? Look at the pictures on post #73.



I checked everything, it all looks ok. I cant understand why the hot spot is still a little low. I dont know quite how to explain exactly what it looks like. It has the spill, which is a perfectly round circle, but that darn hotspot sits low, i guess i'll just get use to it.


----------



## Gazerbeam (Apr 23, 2010)

When you reassembled the star with the housing did it snap into place? One of the tabs on the optic sticks out further and must go on the same side as the negative wire. Pull the assembly back out of the main housing and inspect the mating of the star with the optic housing is it slightly skewed?


----------



## arizona1 (Apr 23, 2010)

Gazerbeam said:


> When you reassembled the star with the housing did it snap into place? One of the tabs on the optic sticks out further and must go on the same side as the negative wire. Pull the assembly back out of the main housing and inspect the mating of the star with the optic housing is it slightly skewed?



When you reassembled the star with the housing did it snap into place? -not 100% sure what you mean. The housing (when it is on the four pins) is tight on the negative side, but it is loose on the pins on the positive side. 

 One of the tabs on the optic sticks out further and must go on the same side as the negative wire- yes it is on the right way.

Pull the assembly back out of the main housing and inspect the mating of the star with the optic housing is it slightly skewed?- please explain again, i'm not sure what your saying.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Gazerbeam (Apr 23, 2010)

Remove the optic, remove the optic housing from the four pins (the star should stay attached to the optic housing), and inspect the star it should fit perfectly to the bottom of the housing. If not use your finger nail to separate the star from the housing look it over then reassemble the star and housing by aligning the led with its custom rectangular cut out on the housing, press firmly until it "snaps" into place.


----------



## JNewell (Apr 24, 2010)

Out of curiosity, does anyone know whether the apparent parasitic drain defect in the 50 lumen model was eliminated in the changes to the 70 lumen version?


----------



## kungfufyter (Apr 25, 2010)

gazerbeam, i just got an eos (70 lumens) from REI, bike version. how come your dissembled housing shows a clear lens, whereas mine is frosted?


----------



## Gazerbeam (Apr 25, 2010)

Are you talking about the exterior lens on the main housing?


----------



## kungfufyter (Apr 27, 2010)

gazerbeam: yes... i mean that your exterior housing shows a clear lens, whereas on the eos that i just bought from REI, there is a frosted lens.

also, do you know if, other than the "1010" sticker inside the battery compartment, is there any way to tell if a particular unit is the 70 lumen model without taking it apart?

my new EOS (bike version) has the 1010 sticker inside the battery compartment and has the "70 lumen" sticker on the packaging. However, i was wondering if the battery "1010" sticker might also be on the 50 lumen version, although I see that your 25 lumen version has a differently numbered sticker inside.

thanks for all the help. =)


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Apr 27, 2010)

kungfufyter said:


> gazerbeam: yes... i mean that your exterior housing shows a clear lens, whereas on the eos that i just bought from REI, there is a frosted lens.



The lens is clear for all versions of the EOS. The optic is frosted in the last two versions. The optic and the lens are two separate parts. I hope that clears things up for you.


----------



## vtunderground (Apr 27, 2010)

kungfufyter said:


> ...also, do you know if, other than the "1010" sticker inside the battery compartment, is there any way to tell if a particular unit is the 70 lumen model without taking it apart?
> 
> my new EOS (bike version) has the 1010 sticker inside the battery compartment and has the "70 lumen" sticker on the packaging. However, i was wondering if the battery "1010" sticker might also be on the 50 lumen version, although I see that your 25 lumen version has a differently numbered sticker inside.



PT upgraded the light before they updated the packaging... so if your packaging says 70 lumens, you have a 70 lumen light.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Apr 27, 2010)

Gazerbeam I did receive it Monday from you (70 lumen EOS) and thanks so much! First noticeable difference is the nut that holds the battery lid closed. On this new one it appears like it is some kind of metal where the last one IIRC was black plastic. *EDIT: upon inspection on my old EOS the knurling is wearing off some of the black finish and I do see it is also metal (weird all this time I thought it was plastic.)
* 
It's weird as the first time I turned this on when clicking through to get low I overshot and hit the flashing mode. Odd I never remember it one my last EOS even though it has to have it since it too is a 4 mode EOS, just that I rarely ever use anything other than low. 

I'll have to unpack my older EOS to compare but initially with new Eneloops in this new 70 lumen EOS, to my eyes even low seems brighter which other people would probably like but I would have wished it had gotten lower. I did a quick side by side and it seemed about the same as the low on my recently purchased PT Remix on low (3 white leds) which is still fairly bright. The Remix has more flood than the EOS, but the EOS is plenty of flood and a wide enough hotspot for many tasks. 

I do think the EOS is probably the best all around utilitarian headlamp and the most bang for the buck that you get. My other wishes would be if they could make an EOS with the same led and optic with a 1xAA in mind. Improvements could be to start low on first since I hate having to click through 3 times every time as that is all I ever use. Lastly if they could add a 5th moon mode for battery saving emergency survival needs and super long run-time.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Apr 27, 2010)

Ok initial side by side comparisons. The older EOS has what would be best described as a greenish tint in comparison. Having said that, all the time I used the EOS I never perceived a greenish tint at all and I recall back when the Quark Tis came out with XP-Gs and were very green I had comparison shots where I was using the EOS as a reference for what pure white was, as it was the best example of a pure cool white in a light I owned at that time. 
*
EDIT: After I posted this I realized why I never noticed the greenish tint to the older EOS, and that is because the greenish tint was the newer 70 lumen model. I got them reversed. *

The 70 lumen (mind you it is still daytime and I am making these comparisons indoors on a beige carpet) seems more like a pure white to me, and there is a larger yet more diffuse hot spot (still reminds me of the difference between the hotspots of say the R2 XP-E Quarks and the XP-G R5 Quarks) with the overall perception of more flood. I will test this out later around midnight to get a good comparison for outdoor use.

The low seems about the same but the difference in the floodier beam may make it seem lower and I will report on this tonight. Overall I'd say this is an improvement over the older EOS.

The flashing mode for anyone that cares, seems to flash faster on the older EOS. Not significantly but if you start them at different intervals, eventually the old EOS will "catch up" to the new EOS and then pass it after 3-4 minutes.

Lastly, how do we date code our EOS models to find out which version we have. I'm not sure what version my older EOS is which I always assumed it was the current version before this newest 70 lumen model 45 or 50 lumen.

EDIT: My old one is 1209 and new one is 1310.


----------



## kungfufyter (Apr 27, 2010)

thanks for the replies, hooked and vtunderground.

=)


----------



## Beacon of Light (Apr 27, 2010)

Took pics of the older EOS and newer 70 lumen EOS but I am not a photog and my camera is an older Minolta Dimage Z10 so the pics weren't all that convincing either way. I took about 30 or so pics and most were blurry since I was taking them without flash in a dark setting relying on the EOS for light. Without a tripod it's hit or miss.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Apr 27, 2010)

45 or 50 lumen EOS high:







70 lumen EOS high:


----------



## Gazerbeam (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi Beacon of Light glad to hear the EOS arrived save and sound. Thanks for sharing your observations and pictures. After disassembling and reassembling my EOS several times and inspecting the beam pattern each time I realized the star was not staying in place. I think I finally figured out what's going on, the adhesive compound on the heat sensing circuit sits up higher than the center post skewing the star. I didn't want to mess with the sensor so I ended up gluing the star and optic housing together, the beam pattern is better know, brighter somewhat whiter and throws further. Close up on the white wall the hotspot is almost centered and appears more intense. It might be advantages if you were to take look at your EOS to see if the same scenario exists.
To much white walling has made me blind!!!! :laughing:


----------



## Woods Walker (May 5, 2010)

Beacon of Light.

Hard to tell from the photos so gotta ask. Does the 20 extra lumens make the newer EOS appear much brighter?


----------



## JNewell (May 5, 2010)

Woods Walker said:


> Beacon of Light.
> 
> Hard to tell from the photos so gotta ask. Does the 20 extra lumens make the newer EOS appear much brighter?



I returned a 50L version due to parasitic drain last week and just received a new 70L version. Obviously I can't do a side by side A/B test, but subjectively I would say that the difference is not noticeable, either in terms of overall brightness impression or in terms of beam. They were/are also basically the same in terms of tint.

We'll see what happens with this one...


----------



## Beacon of Light (May 5, 2010)

The brightness may be a little more for the 70 lumens but it seems floodier to me so the extra brightness isn't like a night and day difference. The 70l does have a noticeable greenish tint compared to the pure cool white of the older EOS. 

I'd still like to determine which model EOS my older one is by the date code. Does anyone know how to decipher the date code inside the battery compartment?


----------

